# Large Profile for 3" Thick Table Top



## cdnmack (Oct 30, 2010)

I am building a table that will have a 3" thick top when complete. I would like to profile the entire edge with something like a double ogee but can't seem to find a router bit on the market large enough for this task. Does anyone have any experience with a profile this large? Is there anyone way to do it with standard size bits in multiple passes? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cdnmack said:


> I am building a table that will have a 3" thick top when complete. I would like to profile the entire edge with something like a double ogee but can't seem to find a router bit on the market large enough for this task. Does anyone have any experience with a profile this large? Is there anyone way to do it with standard size bits in multiple passes? Any help would be appreciated.


Give this a try, if you don't find what you want do a search on table top router bits.

http://www.routermania.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=2637&cookietest=1


----------



## cdnmack (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Jim - I will look at those. I don't know if I was clear. What I want to do is have the profile actually be almost the full 3" deep along the table. As I said, I will check those out.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cdnmack said:


> Thanks Jim - I will look at those. I don't know if I was clear. What I want to do is have the profile actually be almost the full 3" deep along the table. As I said, I will check those out.


Sorry, I misunderstood. You may be able to do that with a couple of cutters, one for the top and bottom edge and one that will reach down further to profile the middle from the top and from the bottom.

Just had another thought, check out these cutters. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bit_molding.html#molding_set_anchor


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know a cutter that big may only be available for a shaper which will be hard to run on a completed table top.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> I don't know a cutter that big may only be available for a shaper which will be hard to run on a completed table top.


Rich, I didn't know they made router bits that big either until I saw a fellow on the board who was making his 4 1/4" ceiling mold with a router, he had to make two passes top and bottom but he did it and it looked good too.

This fellow had his router mounted in a table and was using it like a horizontal router should have been used. It made a believer out of me. The way these router bits were made a person could use one free hand but he better have a good router and hang on tight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Vertical router bits will work..*

Depending on the profile needed like these:
Here's a large ogee:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Ogee-Bit-1-2-Shank/C1426Z

http://www.ptreeusa.com/freud_wide_crown_system.htm

http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/54520.html 

It probably will require 2 passes one from the top, one from the bottom to get the 3" deep profile. As was stated this is really a shaper operation with a template or rub collar.
QUOTE rrbrown: _ I don't know a cutter that big may only be available for a shaper which will be hard to run on a completed table top. _ 
_


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Depending on the profile needed like these:
> Here's a large ogee:
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Ogee-Bit-1-2-Shank/C1426Z
> 
> ...


That is the cutters he used, I thought it was really neat, thanks for the links.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cut the edge of your table at a 30 t0 35%. you can use a skill saw, leaving the bottom edge with a step. come up about 1/4 on an inch. then use a belt sander to round over


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What if the table is oval or rounded corners?*

Skill saw at 35 degreees????? I don't think so, unless it's picnic table and quality craftsman ship is no issue
Round over with a belt sander???? I don't think so. See above.:thumbdown: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....:lol:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't remember profiling an edge from the bottom other than to ease it or add a slight design to break the edge. The more radical of an angle a profile is added there would lessen the visual look of the thickness for the overall edge. 

For an edge that thick to be profiled with a router bit, a step may have to be configured to the edge to be able to run a bearing type bit, or, an edge guide may have to be used in the event there's no room for a bearing.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

dont knock something youve never tried
dont now how to post pics in here but i posted two pics of slabs tha i shapped with a skill and belt sander
i posted them in my pics


----------



## cdnmack (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you to all for your replies. From viewing some of the bits available that some of you have posted I think that I have come up with a plan to obtain what it is I am looking for. I will have to use two or three different bits and route from both the bottom and top but it should give me what I need. I will post pics once it is complete.

Thanks again!!!


----------

